# Windy City Challenge Autcross June 21 & 22?



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Windy City Challenge hosted by Windy City Chapter BMWCCA
Cost: $50 for two days (charitable donation) - Location: The Tire Rack in South Bend, IN

Anybody from the 'fest going? I'm thinking of signing up.


----------

